# Creating Silence



## Tumbler (Jul 30, 2005)

I can't figure out how to create a silence effect with EOM.  Any help?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jul 31, 2005)

Illusion Void.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2005)

And for extra special fun, Create Void, combined with some sort of solid barrier, to create a vacuum chamber. But people can easily break out unless the spell is high-MP.


----------



## Tumbler (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks, I wasn't sure if illusion void would actually prevent spellcasters from using verbal components.  It seems like at best it would make it like the were deaf and give them a chance of failure.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 1, 2005)

Good point, actually. They'd just be effectively deaf, because the words would actually make sound. And if they disbelieve, they're fine.

Other options:

Compel them not to speak.

Transform Sound actually is the proper solution. It turns one sound into another. In this case, you can turn the sound into 'silence.'  (Transform Void would turn something into physical vacuum, which is slightly different.)  And like the 'Silence' spell in the core rules, if you cast it on an area, the person can leave the area but gets no save. If you cast it on a person, they get a save to resist, but the silence follows them.

I think I need to rule that if you target an area of effect spell on someone so that the area anchors on him, he always receives a Will save to negate. He would not receive a Fort save to negate.


----------

